# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Γυναίκες - extreme - bodybuilders

## Antonio

Σήμερα έλαβα αυτό το e-mail me θέμα "μήπως να σταματήσω το γυμναστήριο??"























Εσείς τι λέτε? Μήπως όντως πρέπει να το πάρουν λίγο πιο χαλαρά τα κορίτσια?  :02. Cyclops:

----------


## gpol

Να την κανουν καποια steroids στις γυναικες (ειδικα στην παραμορφωση του προσωπου)

----------


## pikolo

μπλιαχ!!!!απαισιες ειναι!!!!!

----------


## Crimson

Να μιλήσω κι εγώ σαν γυναίκα! 

Πρώτα-πρώτα, τρελλό respect για τη δουλειά που ρίξανε! Είναι πολύ δύσκολο για μια γυναίκα να φτάσει σε τέτοιο σημείο μυικότητας (άσχετα από την φαρμακευτική υποστήριξη). Προϋποθέτει πολύ καλή οργάνωση διατροφής  & προπόνησης, καθώς και συνέπεια + πειθαρχία!

Στον αντίποδα όμως, έχω να παραθέσω, ότι έχει χαθεί κάθε ίχνος θηλυκότητας. Τόσο στο σώμα (που χωρίς πρόσωπο, άνετα μπερδεύεσαι με τον σωματότυπο ενός άντρα), όσο και στο πρόσωπο (που έχουν "παραμορφωθεί" και έχουν αποκτήσει τις γωνίες, τα σαγόνια & τα μέτωπα ενός αντρικού προσώπου), δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένα στοιχείο που να σε κατευθύνει σε κάτι "ποθητό"! Είναι πολύ ωραίο πράγμα να έχει κάποιες μυώδεις καμπύλες το γυναικείο σώμα, επ' ουδενί όμως να θυσιάζουμε τη θηλυκότητά μας (όπως και το θείο δώρο της τεκνοποιήσης), για να φτάσουμε σε αυτό το επίπεδο! Too much effort and no results!

Πάντα κατά τη δική μου άποψη, ένα σώμα από figure athlete είναι το ιδανικό (με αποκορύφωμα το απόλυτο ίνδαλμα Pauline Nordin ή τη δικιά μας Κατερίνα Μεγάλου!)... Το γυναικείο fitness το βρίσκω... "λίγο", ενώ το γυναικείο bbing... "too much"!...

Anyway, το respect παραμένει!  :01. Smile:

----------


## Playmobil

Χωρίς κανένα ίχνος ειρωνίας ή επιθετικότητας εμένα μου φαίνονται για τραβέλια bodybuilders...
 Σίγουρα είναι γυναίκες; Και δεν εννοώ σωματικά απαραίτητα, έχω δει γυναίκες bodybuilders με παρόμοια και ίσως πιο "πρισμένα" σώματα, εδώ όμως στο όλο πακέτο "κάτι", ή μάλλον κάτι "πολλά" δεν μου κολλάνε. Κοιτάζοντας τις φωτογραφίες ήμουνα σίγουρος, όμως διαβάζοντας στη συνέχεια τα σχόλεια προβληματίστηκα... Τι είναι τέλως πα;   :02. Cyclops:

----------


## pikolo

παιδια το τελειο ιδανικο σωμα το εχει αυτη η γυναικα που παρακαλω ειναι 39 χρονων...δειτε...ποιες bodybuilder και χαζομαρες...


http://forum.bodybuilding.com/photo/...=90794&cat=500

----------


## gpol

Δεν πιστευω να το λες αυτο, λογω του 'ποπου' της ??????   :01. Embarassed:   :02. Sleeping:   :04. Basket:   :04. Box:   :04. Box Sack:   :04. Walk Court:   :05. Running:

----------


## Gasturb

> Χωρίς κανένα ίχνος ειρωνίας ή επιθετικότητας εμένα μου φαίνονται για τραβέλια bodybuilders...





> λογω του 'ποπου' της ??????


lol

----------


## billys15

*Dude* where's my car? (...)

Οχι οχι οι γυναικες τετοιου στυλ δεν μ'αρεσουν καθολου.Εχουν παραμορφωθει!

----------


## Gasturb

> Οχι οχι οι γυναικες τετοιου στυλ δεν μ'αρεσουν καθολου.Εχουν ....


.... αρρενοποιηθει 

Gt

----------


## pikolo

ποια ρε παιδια???αυτη που εβαλα εγω???δεν σας αρεσει αυτη??  :02. Affraid:

----------


## Antonio

ωραίο μωρό αλλά έχει σιλικονάρει λίγο τις ατέλειες.  :01. Wink:

----------


## Gasturb

> ποια ρε παιδια???αυτη που εβαλα εγω???δεν σας αρεσει αυτη??


dont worry picolo η δική σου περισσότερο για sex κάνει παρά για bodybuilding οπότε προάγεται   :01. Mr. Green:  

Gt

----------


## Nick3

H δεύτερη η Melissa Dettwiller είναι τρελό μωρό.Ντάξει το παρακάνει που και που,αλλά εμείς την αγαπάμε.

----------


## pikolo

αμα το καλοσκεφτειται η δικια μου βοηθαει και στο bodybuilding....μας ανεβαζει την τεστοστερονη..  οι bodybuilders(γυναικες)τι τεστοστερονη να ανεβασουν το πολυ πολυ να τις βαλεις κανενα καρπο και να χασεις κιολας..

----------


## pikolo

http://youtube.com/watch?v=DgMja0FBpn4  :01. Smile Wide:   :01. Smile Wide:   :01. Smile Wide:

----------


## Gasturb

> H δεύτερη η Melissa Dettwiller είναι τρελό μωρό.Ντάξει το παρακάνει που και που,αλλά εμείς την αγαπάμε.


Μου φιανόταν απίθανο ο nickolas να μην πάρει θέση σε μια τέτοια κουβέντα!!  είπα κ εγώ!    :01. eek:   :01. lol:  





> http://youtube.com/watch?v=DgMja0FBpn4


Σε φουσκωτή βγαίνε αυτή?  Θέλω να την κάνω δώρο   :01. Smile:  

Gt

----------


## pikolo

και το καλυτερο,,,


http://youtube.com/watch?v=u7CrojXNL...elated&search=


κατι μεταξυ αντρα και γυναιακας....για σουπερ χάλια..

http://youtube.com/watch?v=W82lWKU3l...elated&search=

----------


## Diva

> παιδια το τελειο ιδανικο σωμα το εχει αυτη η γυναικα που παρακαλω ειναι 39 χρονων...δειτε...ποιες bodybuilder και χαζομαρες...
> 
> 
> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/photo/...=90794&cat=500






Δεν ξερω αν ξεθαβω τοπικ τωρα. Εχει οντος ωραιο σωμα αυτη η κοπελα με την διαφορα οτι και αυτη χρησιμοποιει διαφορα. Το σωμα που εχει δεν ειναι φυσικο σε καμια των περιπτοσεων και τα ποσοστα λιπους της ειναι παρα πολυ χαμηλα για να ειναι φυσιολογικο το ορμονικο της συστημα.

Για τις αλλες ουδεν σχολιο, τα τραβελια πιο ωραια ειναι. Απο ολες αυτες εχει κακη φημη το μποντιμπιλντιγκ

----------


## KATERINI 144

συμφωνώ, εντάξει το χαμηλό ποσοστό λίπους δε με πειράζει τόσο, όσο με πειράζει η αλλαγή τον χαρακτηριστικών του προσώπου τους από τα φάρμακα     :03. Thumb Down:  

φάρμακο για άντρες bodybuilders οκ, αλλά για γυναίκα...........................

 :02. Shock:

----------


## RUHL

Καλα χριστουγενα καλες γιορτες

----------


## billys15

Πω πω αυτη η chicken tuna ειναι.......! Ευχομαι να ηταν αυτη ο Αγιος Βασιλης και να μας εφερνε δωρα (ειδικα οταν ημασταν μονοι μας σπιτι..!)  8)   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## pikolo

ειναι αυτη που σας εδειχνα εγω τον ποπο της την αλλη φορα..  :03. Military All OK:

----------


## RUHL

Βασιλακη κοψε τα ΖΜΑ   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Spank:   :08. Turtle: 


 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## argyrakis

Πολυ ωραια αυτα τα αγορακια αμα μεγαλωσουν θα γινουν ωραιοι αντρες.

----------


## KATERINI 144

Στράτο δηλαδή ειναι ακόμα στην ανάπτυξη?!  :02. Shock:   :02. Affraid:   :02. Shock:  

(μεταξη μας, ο φιλος σου ο Γιάννης λέει οτι του αρέσουν   :02. Puke:  )

 :02. Smile:   :02. Smile:

----------


## Duke-Nukem

Πάντως κυτταρίτιδα δεν έχουν   :01. Evil:

----------


## RUHL



----------


## billys15

> [IMG=http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/9043/844142origsc2.th.jpg]


  :02. Affraid:   :02. Affraid:   :02. Affraid:

----------


## Vson

> Να μιλήσω κι εγώ σαν γυναίκα! 
> 
> Πρώτα-πρώτα, τρελλό respect για τη δουλειά που ρίξανε! Είναι πολύ δύσκολο για μια γυναίκα να φτάσει σε τέτοιο σημείο μυικότητας (άσχετα από την φαρμακευτική υποστήριξη). Προϋποθέτει πολύ καλή οργάνωση διατροφής  & προπόνησης, καθώς και συνέπεια + πειθαρχία!
> 
> Στον αντίποδα όμως, έχω να παραθέσω, ότι έχει χαθεί κάθε ίχνος θηλυκότητας. Τόσο στο σώμα (που χωρίς πρόσωπο, άνετα μπερδεύεσαι με τον σωματότυπο ενός άντρα), όσο και στο πρόσωπο (που έχουν "παραμορφωθεί" και έχουν αποκτήσει τις γωνίες, τα σαγόνια & τα μέτωπα ενός αντρικού προσώπου), δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένα στοιχείο που να σε κατευθύνει σε κάτι "ποθητό"! Είναι πολύ ωραίο πράγμα να έχει κάποιες μυώδεις καμπύλες το γυναικείο σώμα, επ' ουδενί όμως να θυσιάζουμε τη θηλυκότητά μας (όπως και το θείο δώρο της τεκνοποιήσης), για να φτάσουμε σε αυτό το επίπεδο! Too much effort and no results!
> 
> Πάντα κατά τη δική μου άποψη, ένα σώμα από figure athlete είναι το ιδανικό (με αποκορύφωμα το απόλυτο ίνδαλμα Pauline Nordin ή τη δικιά μας Κατερίνα Μεγάλου!)... Το γυναικείο fitness το βρίσκω... "λίγο", ενώ το γυναικείο bbing... "too much"!...
> 
> Anyway, το respect παραμένει!


couldn't agree more.

crimson πρεπει να'σαι ωραια  :01. eek:  

παντως αυτο με τη κυτταριτιδα χαχααχα πολυ καλο φιλε.

----------


## SiCkOheL

> Πολυ ωραια αυτα τα αγορακια αμα μεγαλωσουν θα γινουν ωραιοι αντρες.


plaka plaka..  :01. Razz:

----------


## polydeykis

γιατι ρε παιδια 2 απο αυτες μια χαρα ειναι!!

----------

